# Better than boullion



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a jar of it in my fridge that's been there since the summer.  Is it still good to use?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I was lost at first, a jar of what???, then I figured out the title of the thread was probably a clue (LOLatmyself) /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif being nosy I googled it, they say the best use by and or buy date on the jar is applicable whether open or not, it is 2 years from production date, hope this helps


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

"Best use" date means just that, it probably is safe to use after the best use date, it just might not taste quite as good.


----------



## thatchairlady (Feb 15, 2012)

"Best if used by" dates are a bit of a pet peeve of mine.  Past that date does NOT mean the product is "expired".  Eventually... after a LONG time... the flavor may fade.  Same with "sell by" dates.  I always look for dates on things like milk and other dairy to be a far in the future as possible, of course.  Don't know if there's a "rule" out there, but milk should last a good WEEK after you buy it, as long a properly refrigerated and stored.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It'll be fine. I use it too and it keeps well.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks.  I'm a bit skittish when it comes to leaving things in the fridge.


----------



## sparkie (Feb 12, 2011)

I've keep that stuff around for quite a while and never worried about it.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

The Better than Bullion paste has a high salt content - salt doesn't go bad.  BtB may dry out a bit as time goes by, but it won't kill you.

mjb.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I keep mine in the fridge for.... I don't even know. Maybe a year, probably 2? Still tastes the same as the day I opened it: salty. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

French Fries said:


> I keep mine in the fridge for.... I don't even know. Maybe a year, probably 2? Still tastes the same as the day I opened it: salty. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


Well at least it tastes better than boullion /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

The turkey BTB is great for gravy if you have a turkey cutlet or just make a breast and need more stock. I keep turkey, beef, and chicken in the fridge and it never lasts more than 6 months.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

MaryB said:


> The turkey BTB is great for gravy if you have a turkey cutlet or just make a breast and need more stock. I keep turkey, beef, and chicken in the fridge and it never lasts more than 6 months.


Oh really, that's quite different than what everyone else is saying.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Um, I think the expression is that it is GONE in less than six months, not that it turns BAD in less than six months.

In my house, a 16 ounce jar, which makes 19 quarts of stock, rarely lasts six months, more on the order of four months, after all, 19 quarts over 120 days is less than two-thirds of a cup per day!



Koukouvagia said:


> Oh really, that's quite different than what everyone else is saying.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

The beef and chicken go quickly here, but the jar of lobster has been around a while.  Can't remember why I bought it, do use it to augment some shrimp dishes every now and again.

mjb.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

The high percentage of salt in it means that it will keep almost forever, maybe some drying out or loss of flavor but nothing bad will happen.  

Ever wonder how long salt packed capers or sardines last?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Since it is mostly salt, it will last a long time. Commercial bases as such vary the better the base, the shorter the shelf life, because it contains more fat and meat and less salt. The cheap bases could last a year. and can be frozen. The Better then Boullion brand In my opinion is the one closest to food service quality


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Means I use a lot of it! Love thin sliced smoked sirloin on a buttered and toasted french roll. Beef BTB for the dip.


----------

